# 18+ Discord Roleplay Server



## Inu521 (Sep 2, 2019)

18+ RP/ ADULTS ONLY
I’m looking for more people to join my 18+ roleplay server on Discord. 
The server, Choria, is set during a fantasy age where kingdoms are at war. Due to the war, the government has all but abandoned Choria to their own means, leaving the denizens to form a lawless hub of chaos, fantasy, and darkness. From cat girls to revenants to humans to mermaids... Choria has all types of species, mingling, and pursuing their own goals... Drugs, pleasure, money, or just a regular home life? That’s up to each citizen. 
The server isn’t very strict, but we do require 3 sentences per roleplay post. 
Join the Choria 18+ Discord Server!


----------



## Inu521 (Sep 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Inu521 (Sep 18, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Inu521 (Sep 22, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Inu521 (Sep 26, 2019)

Boop


----------



## Inu521 (Sep 30, 2019)

Boop


----------



## Moonbeau (Oct 11, 2019)

Is your roleplay server still active? I'd to join if possible.


----------



## Inu521 (Nov 15, 2019)

Moonbeau said:


> Is your roleplay server still active? I'd to join if possible.


We are still active. ^^


----------



## Inu521 (Dec 6, 2019)

Boop


----------



## Inu521 (Dec 20, 2019)

Boop


----------



## Inu521 (Dec 29, 2019)

Beep


----------



## Inu521 (Mar 28, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Inu521 (May 20, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Lance (May 26, 2020)

How do you verify age


----------



## RougeForger (May 28, 2020)

Apparently the Invite isn't valid anymore.


----------



## Small_Wonder (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm interested, but your invite is no longer valid D:


----------



## Inu521 (Jun 21, 2020)

Small_Wonder said:


> I'm interested, but your invite is no longer valid D:





RougeForger said:


> Apparently the Invite isn't valid anymore.


Hey, guys! Sorry about that, but I don't get on here often. I've updated the link.


----------



## Inu521 (Nov 4, 2020)

Bump


----------

